# Charles Ives: Orchestral Works, Vol. 3 - Symphony No. 3 "The Camp Meeting"; Symphony



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet / Andrew Davis / Melbourne Symphony Orchestra
Charles Ives: Orchestral Works, Vol. 3 - Symphony No. 3 "The Camp Meeting"; Symphony No. 4; Orchestral Set No. 2

Release Date March 3, 2017
Duration01:11:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording Date
Recording Location
Hamer Hall, Arts Centre Melbourne, Victoria, Australia
Robert Blackwood Hall, Monash University, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

2.5


----------

